# B13 Shock and spring in a B14



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

I have read in lots of forums that in order to gain suspension travel, you can switch b13 front shocks with GC coilovers. 

My question is can you put b13 front lowering springs with the b13 front shock in a b14???


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

im2kwik4u said:


> *I have read in lots of forums that in order to gain suspension travel, you can switch b13 front shocks with GC coilovers.
> 
> My question is can you put b13 front lowering springs with the b13 front shock in a b14??? *


Yes you can, but there is no reason to. You will not gain any travel with that setup. You can only can travel if you use the coilover method.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I have a question. Can the front b14 shocks fit the b13? what are the pros and cons?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Why would you want to do that. There is no advantage.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

only cuz someone wants to give them to me. I searched and nothing. well now I know thanks.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Actually to my knowledge the stock B13 front strut has 1/2"-1" more travel than the 200sx strut.





PatScottAKA99XE said:


> Yes you can, but there is no reason to. You will not gain any travel with that setup. You can only can travel if you use the coilover method.


----------

